# 11 litre box



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Well i needed a couple more boxes (mainly for bucks)

these are 11 litre


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I have to admit to the practicallity of the use of the storage containers in plastic.Being a traditional fancier I will be making my boxes from wood, all painted up like a maxey and shed inside to match.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah i am very tempted to make wooden boxes, i love the look of them, but like you say plastic is practical.

out of interest do you use the NMC plans for breeding box; if not how do you make yours?


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

That looks nice! I make mine out of bins with wire mesh, too. I use 1/4th inch mesh, though, as any larger and I'd be afraid they'd climb though. Yours can't wiggle out, I hope!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I've been finding 1/4 inch mesh hard to get hold off recently. I have not had an escapee yet with this size mesh; tho it is for bucks. some of my running on boxes have 1/4 inch on, for the little ones.

if anyone has ideas where i can get the smaller mesh in the uk, please let me know. I have tried B&Q and Wickes.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

You can always double up the mesh you already use, make the holes smaller that way!... I did look at your tub and think the mesh was too big to be honest!

W xx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

ahh good idea.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I can be useful sometimes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

lol

i have just finished doubling it up.

it was hilarious, this new chocolate buck just sat their watching me, with the lid off making no attempt to climb out!

the only mesh i have is 6mm, really need to find some 3mm, but i will just keep doubling it up for now.

cheers guys


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That size of mesh is fine! As long as your mice are full grown. Especially is they're show sized mice.
I use the same size, because I can't find the other size at a reasonable price (and they only come in HUGE rolls here apparently), and the only problem I've had with it, is that juvenile mice CAN squeeze through if they reeeeeally want to. Adult mice couldn't possibly do it though.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Around here, you can go to Home Depot and buy the 1/4th wire mesh for only $8 (for 3 x 5 feet roll of it). But WillowMouse is right, you could always double up if you needed to. And fullgrown males (especially show-sized!) definitely couldn't wiggle out, like Rhasputin said. If I were one of them, I'd be afraid I'd accidentally get one of my.. male appendages.. stuck, even though they are retractable. :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: :lol: WillowMouse :lol: :lol: I like that


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Doh! I meant WillowDragon, of course! :lol:


----------

